# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Radoznalost je ubila macku

## Mukica

Zanima me nesto.

Puno vas posta na nasem pforumu, a neki/e se odluce i uclaniti... 
Kada govorite o sebi nazivate se rodama.
Samo clanice udruge su rode. Ostali, koji postaju na rodinom forumu, samo su clanovi rodinog foruma.

Za uclanjenje u udrugu nekome treba poticaj sa strane, netko to ucini sam od sebe.

Mene zanima:

1. sto vas privlaci da se uclanite, a niste to jos ucinili odnosno 
2. sto vas sprecava da se ne uclanite, a mislite da imate kapaciteta i volje i ideja - a i svidjaju vam se rodine radne uniforme   :Wink:  ?

ako je to nedostatak vremena, velike obiteljske obveze, nerazumijevanje MM-ova i sl. vjerujte skoro sve mi imamo iste probleme doma, al zelimo utjecati na drustvo u cjelini i promjeniti sto se da (nekad i ono sto se bas i ne da, al to je jos interesantnije) i zbog toga nekak plivamo s glavom iznad vode i trudimo se ne potonut jer stvari u drustvu se nece promjenit same od sebe

kak vi?

----------


## ms. ivy

> ako je to nedostatak vremena, velike obiteljske obveze, nerazumijevanje MM-ova i sl. vjerujte skoro sve mi imamo iste probleme doma


trenutno pokušavam u glavi preskočiti ovu barijeru

sviđaju mi se unuforme... a i ciljevi su mi prirasli srcu   :Wink:

----------

> 1. sto vas privlaci da se uclanite, a niste to jos ucinili odnosno 
> 2. sto vas sprecava da se ne uclanite, a mislite da imate kapaciteta i volje i ideja - a i svidjaju vam se rodine radne uniforme   ?


1. Određeni programi i ciljevi Udruge s kojima se apsolutno slažem i podržavam ih ovako pasivno.

2. Neki stavovi i ciljevi Udruge koji su u startu plemeniti mi se čine kao da su postali prerigidni, a nisam tip koji može podupirati i propagirati, čak ni pasivno, SVE što se od mene očekuje, zato što sam član.

Da citiram Georgea iz Seinfelda - it's not you, it's me.

----------


## wewa

1. cjelokupan program i atmosfera u Udruzi, te ciljevi koje zacrtavate i dostizete,
2. nepostojanje sarajevskog (bh.) ogranka 8)

----------


## brane

neki ciljevi su mi ok
neke stvari podržavam maksimalno
s nekim stvarima se slažem u potpunosti
neke stvari su mi fenomenalne
puno toga sam naučila i učim

ali.,...

ima i dosta toga s čim se ne slažem i svojim stavovima i mišljenjem kad bih ga iznosila u javnost bih naškodila ciljevima udruge
jer ako sam član udruge u postpunosti se slažem sa svim što mi udruga pruža i što ja treba pružat
a ako se ja u potpunosti ne slažem s ciljevima...onda ja ne mogu biti član udruge
ali definitivno kad god mogu i koliko je u mojoj moći prenosim stećeno znanje pogotovu vezano za autosjedalice jer sam jako puno naučila i dalje učim...

----------


## aleta

i mi članice Rodinog foruma (dakle ne-prave Rode) želimo biti od koristi, sudjelujemo u akcijama i nudimo se u budućima. istovremeno privatno širimo informacije koje doznajemo na Rodi, upućujemo one koji hoće slušati. o svojim nedoumicama raspravljamo na forumu i podržavamo ciljeve, kao i metode Udruge.
ipak, od pionira i omladinaca na ovamo nisam nikad bila članicom neke udruge niti stranke. što ne znači da nikad niti neću.

----------


## pinocchio

već sam dvije godine svakodnevno s vama (od toga jednom uplatila članarinu) na forumu. sve što osjećam i mislim pronašla sam u službenom stavu udruge i članova i to mi daje osjećaj da nisam pale sam na svijetu. 

zašto nisam član? zato što ne mogu biti aktivni član na način na koji bi to htjela. već odavno znam da čekam neka bolja vremena i da ću ih dočekati. pa nećete se valjda razbježati do tada  :Wink:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Moji razlozi su isključivo financijske prirode  :/  
Kad nam budžet bude poboljšan, eto i mene pa ću se moći okolo hvaliti da sam i ja roda    :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

koliko sam ja primijetila, ni članice se se slažu baš oko svega - mislim da to i nije potrebno da bi udruga funkcionirala sve dok postoji osnovna ideja na kojoj se bazira njihov rad. bilo bi prejednostavno da se svi slažu oko svake točke dnevnog reda, zar ne? :namig:

mislite da nijedna članica udruge nije djetetu dala adaptirano ili dudu, na primjer?   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> Moji razlozi su isključivo financijske prirode  :/  
> Kad nam budžet bude poboljšan, eto i mene pa ću se moći okolo hvaliti da sam i ja roda


moram priznati da me samo ovaj odgovor iznenadio.   :Sad:  
cure, kad se tako posloze stvari, pa posaljite pristupnicu, objasnite situaciju, ljudi smo.

----------


## Inesica

ok mene je u početku mučilo vrijeme. odnosno kad se Petra rodila bila sam non stop s njom i nisam se mogla baviti pa čak niti teoretskim stavrima i tako sam se ja učlanila malo kasnije. no, ni tada nisam imala vremena ali sam si rekla:
projekata ima puno, zanimljivi su mi svi, uključiti se u sve njih ne mogu, odabrala sam si jedan (autosjedalice) i navalila maximalno kolko mogu na njega. u ostale uskočim kad stignem. kad ulovim još malo vremena uključit ću se u još koji.
i to je to. baby steps

----------


## branka1

> koliko sam ja primijetila, ni članice se se slažu baš oko svega - mislim da to i nije potrebno da bi udruga funkcionirala sve dok postoji osnovna ideja na kojoj se bazira njihov rad. bilo bi prejednostavno da se svi slažu oko svake točke dnevnog reda, zar ne? :namig:


Tako je.
Niti se to od koga traži.

----------


## aries24

E pa eto i mene, prva stvar koju ću napraviti u novoj god. Ionako mi svi kažu da sam naporna s tim rodama ko da su moja vlastita umotvorina ; )
Da imam vremena, nemam, ali da se treba angažirati, treba!

----------


## anchie76

Bravo aries!  That's the spirit!  :D

----------


## Romy

Potpisujem aries 24!
Mislim da bih se vjerojatno najviše angažirala oko poboljšanja uvjeta u rodilištima, budući da je MD doktor i prije nego što je prebacio specijalizaciju na psihijatriju, specijalizirao je ginekologiju i asistirao na porodima. Većinu ginekologa - porodničara poznaje, s nekima je studirao (pogotovo na Sv. Duhu) i Petrovoj, neki su nam i kućni prijatelji, to je sve generacija od kojih 38 - 45 godina koja, čini mi se, dosta obećaje i s kojima ste na forumu zadovoljni. Ali, uvijek može bolje, je li tako ?!  :Wink:  
Mislim da bi tu mogla dati najviše koristi.
Tako da ubrzo namjeravam postati član Udruge!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ma sad će uskoro MM dobiti božićnicu, a ja svoju bijednu naknadu pa ću 100 kuna izdvojiti za Rode, nema problema    :Wink:  hvala Ivarice   :Heart:  
Ono što bih voljela je da pokrenemo neke stvari i u Rijeci, da napravimo projektiće za mame u Rijeci pa makar za početak to bila rasprodaja rabljene dječje robe i slično. Drugim riječima, ne bih da mi članica Rode samo piše ispod nicka na forumu, nego da to znači da mogu nešto napraviti u pogledu toga (neka se stvari događaju i u Rijeci   :Wink:  )   8)

----------


## flower

VM cekam te...  :Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

evo MM kaže da ispunim prijavnicu i da ćemo moći bez 100 kn   :Laughing:  
pa odo ja sada ispuniti prijavnicu  8)

----------


## vitekova mamuška

samo jedno pitanje: piše da se članarina plaća za tekuću kalendarsku godinu...što bi značilo da ću sada platiti članarinu za 2005.(tj. za idućih 15 dana) ili za idućih godinu dana, tj. do 16.12.2006.?

----------


## ivarica

svi oni koji posalju pristupnicu nakon 1. 12. 2005. placaju clanarinu za 2006. godinu   :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

poslala   :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

kada mogu očekivati mail i kada da uplatim 100 kn? uplatim ih na žiro račun udruge? hvala!   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

prvi radni dan   :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sori, zaboravih da je nedjelja   :Embarassed:  
A ja čekam i čekam...nama neradnicima je svaki dan isti   :Laughing:

----------


## ivonna

Meni se super svidja sve sto radite, i podupirem 80 posto vasih stavova (preostalih 20 je u mom slucaju nebitno, jer ja sam inace "buntovne" prirode i sve preispitujem). Dakle, prepreka sigurno nije razilazenje u misljenju.

Puno vremena sam na forumu, vecinom citam, tu i tamo i nesto postam..
Nisam se uclanila dosada...iskreno.. jer sam stekla dojam da su sve Rode neke super zene, a ja jadna daleko od toga. 
Ne mislim sad s ovime nikome laskati nego jednostavno nekako me sve to vase znanje, zanimanje i vrijeme koje provodite radeci, istrazujuci, pomazuci ljudima, onako me udarilo malo u glavu, jer ja ponekad  imam osjecaj da se ne stignem pocesljati ujutro, a kamoli posvetiti veliku kolicinu vremena necemu osim Andrei i kuci   :Sad:  
I sad kad vidim koliko Apricot (i puno vas drugih) pece kolaca za Bozic, pa ljudi kad vi to sve stignete?

----------


## maria71

> Meni se super svidja sve sto radite, i podupirem 80 posto vasih stavova (preostalih 20 je u mom slucaju nebitno, jer ja sam inace "buntovne" prirode i sve preispitujem). Dakle, prepreka sigurno nije razilazenje u misljenju.
> 
> Puno vremena sam na forumu, vecinom citam, tu i tamo i nesto postam..
> Nisam se uclanila dosada...iskreno.. jer sam stekla dojam da su sve Rode neke super zene, a ja jadna daleko od toga. 
> Ne mislim sad s ovime nikome laskati nego jednostavno nekako me sve to vase znanje, zanimanje i vrijeme koje provodite radeci, istrazujuci, pomazuci ljudima, onako me udarilo malo u glavu, jer ja ponekad  imam osjecaj da se ne stignem pocesljati ujutro, a kamoli posvetiti veliku kolicinu vremena necemu osim Andrei i kuci   
> I sad kad vidim koliko Apricot (i puno vas drugih) pece kolaca za Bozic, pa ljudi kad vi to sve stignete?


potpisujem

----------


## Mamita

> svi oni koji posalju pristupnicu nakon 1. 12. 2005. placaju clanarinu za 2006. godinu


kako je samo dobra ova ivarica   :Laughing:

----------


## Bubica

Moš misliti kako smo "super žene"  :Smile:  

ono što sam ja primjetila je da što imam više posla to se bolje i lakše organiziram...kada nisam bila ovoliko aktivna (obitelj, posao pa još jedan posao pa roda) imala sam isti osjećaj da "ništa ne stignem i da nemam vremena za ništa" kao i sada kada sve to radim  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Ja sam uvijek mislila da vas ima dosta...

----------


## tanjads

Evo do sad uopce nisam razmisljala o uclanjenju u Rodu. Zasto-nisam sigurna. Kad malo razmislim vjerojatno zato sto su mi neki stavovi (koji meni izgledaju kao stavovi udruge) poprilicno razliciti od mojih ili barem upitni. Cini mi se da se jako zastupa dojenje preko godine-za sto ja nisam sigurna koliko je zdravo za djetetov psihicki razvoj, tako da ne bih mogla podupirati taj stav (i jos neke)-a onda ne znam koliko ima smisla uclaniti se u udrugu. 
Ono sto mi je super je sto je ovaj forum fenomenalan izvor informacija, a rodine rasprodaje totalno prakticne i korisne. Svidjaju mi se rodine akcije vezano za rodilista, autosjedalice i sl.

----------


## Mukica

Meni je bas cudno sto se svi kace na rodinu promociju dojenja i cesto mi se cini da vecina vas zaboravlja ili cak ni ne zna cime se sve Udruga bavi, a to sasvim sigurno nije samo promocija dojenja.

Za sve koji mozda nisu upoznati s rodinim djelovanjem evo, stavit cu tu jedan mali presjek, cisto informativno:




> Udruga "RODA" je skupina svih zainteresiranih građana koja se zauzima za dostojanstvenu trudnoću, roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u Hrvatskoj. Članstvo nam se trenutno sastoji uglavnom od roditelja i trudnica. Djelujemo na području Republike Hrvatske, a osnovani smo 2001. godine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Naši ciljevi su:
> 
> ...

----------


## seni

ma ja sam bila skroz blizu uclanjenja, ali zivim vani i imam prilicno zahtjevan posao, pa se bojim da nista necu stici, a biti cu uclanjena, a necu moci puno doprinjeti, pa ce me biti sram    :Embarassed:   i tako to.

ali uclanjenje mi stoji na listi onih stvari koje cu jednom napraviti.... nadam se.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja sam uvijek mislila da vas ima dosta...


Ma kakvi, imamo jako puno projekata, a, što bi renata rekla  :Grin:  , malo resursa.





> Cini mi se da se jako zastupa dojenje preko godine-za sto ja nisam sigurna koliko je zdravo za djetetov psihicki razvoj, tako da ne bih mogla podupirati taj stav (i jos neke)-a onda ne znam koliko ima smisla uclaniti se u udrugu.


ms. ivy je otvorila novi topic na ovu temu
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=#313971

----------


## ivarica

> Sori, zaboravih da je nedjelja   
> A ja čekam i čekam...nama neradnicima je svaki dan isti


sori, cekat ces do navecer, mailbox je nesto zrbljan.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Frida

:Embarassed:  Ja sam još u devetom(!) mjesecu ispunila pristupnicu i dobila podatke za uplatu članarine ali sam toliko LIJENA da to još nisam napravila. Ne postoji smaj koji može izraziti koliko se sramim zbog te svoje osobine. Čvrsto sam odlučila da ću ove dane konačno uplatiti članarinu i potruditi se napraviti nešto korisno.

----------


## jadro

eto malo cu se pozaliti...vec sam slala mailom-2x-, pa i postom i nikad nisam dobila odgovor :tuzni,tuzni,tuznic:

----------


## ivarica

gledam tvoj mail u profilu i ako ti je ime i prezime jednako tome - nikad nismo primili tvoju pristupnicu mailom. postom nismo primili pristupnicu valjda godinama  :/ 
zao mi je.
posalji je na moj mail, imas ga u profilu.

dogodi se ponekad da ne radi rodin forum, da je spor ko sad i slicno, uvijek tada imamo problema i sa rodinim mailom.

----------


## momze

iako sam friska clanica Rode (podupiruca), vjerojatno se ne bi uclanila da nije bilo poticaja jedne jako mi drage i uporne Rodine clanice.   :Love:  

moje oklijevanje da se uclanim je bilo iskljucivo zbog cinjenice da trenutno nisam u hrvatskoj, pa sam  mislila da necu biti od vellike koristi. meni je divno na forumu, a vjerujem da ce mi u udruzi biti, s vremenom, jos ljepse.

----------


## samaritanka

Biramo projekte mi sami kad se učlanimo ili nam se dodjeljuju?

----------


## Arwen

ja sam u "neprihvatljivom" dućančiću  :Wink:  
ali bez obzira na učlanjenje svima vičem tj govorim da doje da ne daju varalicu isti dan kad dođe beba doma,a o autostolicama da ne govorim
ali ...........................

----------


## branka1

Samaritanka, sama biraš projekte.
Ako se ne možeš odlučiti ili imaš osjećaj prvi čas da se ne možeš snaći, netko će te uputiti i pomoći.

----------


## sirius

Želim samo reći da se već dugo želim učlaniti ali...Tek sam nedavno nabavila komp. i nikako se ne snalazim.Naime ,ne znam kako da ispunjeni dokument  prebacim u e- poštu i pošaljem. :/ Faks nemam,a ako postoji neka normalna (poštanska) adresa da pošaljem pristupnicu ili da pričekam da završim tečaj kompjutera?!  :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

sirius, kada slazes svoj e-mail samo tu ispunjenu pristupnicu prilozi e-mailu kao privitak (imas negdje gumb na prozoru poruke na kojem pise attach ili privitak ili nesto slicno).

nadam se da ces uspjeti :D

----------


## sirius

Hvala,Ancica nadam se da sam uspjela ovaj put.  :Razz:

----------


## mama73

Kad sam prvi put u ranim tjednima trudnoće došla na rodin web, pročitala ciljeve, naravno da me to odmah ispunilo entuzijazmom. 
U doba trudnoće mi je forum bio nezamjenjiv, a nakon poroda prvih par mjeseci nisam stizala ni počešljati se (kako netko napisa na ovom topicu), a kad sam se ponovno uključila, sjećam se da sam već kod drugog posta pitala kak se učlaniti.
Mama Juanita mi ljubazno dala link, ali na tome je ostalo (mea culpa).
I baš zadnjih dana razmišljam o tome da popunim pristupnicu, ali sve nekako se vrtim oko onih misli (koje je već netko ovdje spomenuo) "pa, ne čini mi se da baš trebaju nekog poput mene". No, svejedno, ako ništa drugo, barem mogu dati taj financijski doprinos u vidu članarine. Tako da - eto moje pristupnice idući tjedan.

P. S.
Što se tiče onog da li se članovi moraju bespogovorno slagati sa svim stavovima Udruge - pa, takve "diktature" nije bilo ni u komunizmu  :Wink: , tako da me to manje brine. A, inače, nemam dojam da je Udruga radikalna po bilo kojem pitanju, mislim da je češće slučaj da netko neki stav ili preporuku Udruge krivo protumači...(npr. preporuka "što češće na cicu u slučaju da treba povećati proizvodnju mlijeka" - neke mame to shvatile da treba dijete buditi da doji, pa ispadne Roda kriva za "nuspojave")  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

sirius, mama73... dobro nam došle!
i, vjerujte, svoje stavove ćete donijeti sa sobom - bit će prihvaćeni kakvi god da jesu.

----------


## ivarica

> Hvala,Ancica nadam se da sam uspjela ovaj put.


rodina adresa ne radi, vec treci dan nisam primila nijedan mail (kad ne radi forum, ne rade ni mailovi, a izgleda i duze)

ako ne primite reply vrlo je vjerojatno da nesto nije u redu.
moja privat adresa je u profilu

----------


## ivarica

> ma ja sam bila skroz blizu uclanjenja, ali zivim vani i imam prilicno zahtjevan posao, pa se bojim da nista necu stici, a biti cu uclanjena, a necu moci puno doprinjeti, pa ce me biti sram     i tako to.
> 
> ali uclanjenje mi stoji na listi onih stvari koje cu jednom napraviti.... nadam se.



ivki detektivki sinulo da bi ti mozda sljedeci petak mogla biti u zg?   :Grin:

----------


## mama73

roda@roda.hr i dalje ne radi  :Sad:  (obavijestio me "moj" mail server da "mail could not be delivered")
jesam dobro skužila da u tom slučaju treba slati ivarici na mail iz profila? :? 
elem, ja poslala...

----------


## ivarica

dobro si skuzila, ali ni ja nisam nista primila.

e, da. nece me biti online dva dana pa pliz budite strpljive   :Kiss:

----------


## mama73

:? 
Evo sam jos jednom forwardirala (na onaj "zg.htnet.hr" koji je u profilu...čini mi se da su prelazili na "t-com", da nije u tome kvaka?), pa ti javi kad opet budes online jesi li primila.

----------


## ivarica

primila sam upravo jednu pristupnicu (ako ti je nick godina rodjenja, ta si), ali na tu istu vec sam poslala odgovor jucer. upravo ponovila.

----------


## sirius

Ivarica,poslala sam  pristupnicu na tvoju adresu ,pa javi ako stigne. 8)

----------


## mama73

ivarica,

nisam primila odgovor - ni jedan, ni drugi. kad stignes, pls. provjeri gdje je "zapelo" - moj mail uredno funkcionira.

----------


## bdina

ivarica, poslala sam ti pristupnicu 16.01. na tvoj mail. Je li stiglo?

----------


## ivarica

ima poste koju sam primila u rodi prosli tjedan, ali je nisam stigla procitati ili odgovoriti jer sam se razbolila, tvoja pristupnica je mislim medu njima. mama 3 djece? da, da

----------


## bdina

> ima poste koju sam primila u rodi prosli tjedan, ali je nisam stigla procitati ili odgovoriti jer sam se razbolila, tvoja pristupnica je mislim medu njima. mama 3 djece? da, da


Odlično!
Jer već sam počela sumnjati u funkcionalnost svog e-maila.

----------


## bdina

> jer sam se razbolila


Neka što brže prođe!

----------


## Storma

Hmz... Meni MM tepa da sam njegova Rodica...
ili vazno objasnjava da sam "na Rodama" (forum)...
i pita me zasto nisam Roda ako toliko vjerujem u vas 

...osim sto ne stignem gotovo nista, brine me situacija s poslom (vjerovatno cu ostati bez), i nesto zdravstveni problemi... nisam stekla dojam da vam trebaju aktivisti..stajaznam, ono topic u stilu "traze se Rode"  :Laughing:  

jedini problem bi bio nedostatak vremena...

----------


## mama73

Ma, storma, nedostatak vremena...to valjda muči i aktivne i neaktivne rode  :Wink:  .
Ja se učlanila iz uvjerenja - pa makar se i ne aktivirala.
Ali, stalno škicam na forum "pomozite udruzi", da uskočim ako zatreba  :Wink:

----------


## bdina

> ima poste koju sam primila u rodi prosli tjedan, ali je nisam stigla procitati ili odgovoriti jer sam se razbolila, tvoja pristupnica je mislim medu njima. mama 3 djece? da, da


Ja još uvijek ne primih nikakav odgovor. Kad ga mogu očekivati?

----------


## bdina

Hop la!



> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima poste koju sam primila u rodi prosli tjedan, ali je nisam stigla procitati ili odgovoriti jer sam se razbolila, tvoja pristupnica je mislim medu njima. mama 3 djece? da, da
> 
> 
> Ja još uvijek ne primih nikakav odgovor. Kad ga mogu očekivati?

----------


## Bomballurina

Ja bih se učlanila. Jel imate XXXL uniformu?

----------


## apricot

Ako je to razlog, JA ću ti je sašiti (ali, imamo)   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

o, bombalurina, najvise imamo takvih   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

dobrodosla  :D

----------


## Bomballurina

> o, bombalurina, najvise imamo takvih


Moš mislit....dobro sam proučila fotke sa svake akcije   :Grin:  , sve manekenke.

Zaozbiljno, gdje da sad tražim proceduru? Ali iskreno, ja bih najradije negdje došla i stvarno se aktivirala. Djeca mi rastu i nekako pomalo sad opet imam nešto slobodnog vremena, a biti će ga sve više   :Sad:  .

----------


## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam jednom davno, davno poslala pristupnicu. Onda sam bila lijena i stalno odgadjala odlazak na postu i placanje clanarine, pa sam je na kraju platila na zadnjoj rasprodaji. Sad se jos moram aktivirati!
Sudeci po tempu kojim obavljam stvari, nisam bas pretjerano korisna - jeste li sigurni da zelite nekog takvog u svojim redovima?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

ako si je platila na zadnjoj rasprodaji, pliz posalji mi svoju prostupnicu na moj mail!

----------


## Mukica

> Moš mislit....dobro sam proučila fotke sa svake akcije   , sve manekenke.


to ti je samo privid - nema ni jedne moje fotke  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

da, želimo!
dat ćemo ti takve zadatke koje ćeš sa zadovoljstvom obavljati - jučer!

(ja se uopće ne sjećam da si mi platila članarinu, što se nidi predstavila)   :Embarassed:

----------


## Bomballurina

Ja poslala pristupnicu. Dobro, a kak se u tabeli označava kućica, ono kad imaš opciju a, b, c...pa moraš odabrati jednu??? Uh, nadam se da ćete skužit.

----------


## a zakaj

> da, želimo!
> (ja se uopće ne sjećam da si mi platila članarinu, što se nisi predstavila)


pa ne znam...
mislim da nisam tebi platila (poslije sam vidjela tvoju fotku, pa sam prilicno sigurna da nisam tebi platila).

----------


## Mukica

> Ja poslala pristupnicu. Dobro, a kak se u tabeli označava kućica, ono kad imaš opciju a, b, c...pa moraš odabrati jednu??? Uh, nadam se da ćete skužit.


stavis X u onu kucicu koja te zanima
i ne moras oznacit samo jednu opciju...

----------


## Mukica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, želimo!
> (ja se uopće ne sjećam da si mi platila članarinu, što se nisi predstavila)  
> 
> 
> pa ne znam...
> mislim da nisam tebi platila (poslije sam vidjela tvoju fotku, pa sam prilicno sigurna da nisam tebi platila).


jesi platila na INFO pultu ili na rodinom standu, tam di su se majice prodavale?

----------


## apricot

da, u jednom trenutku me je zamijenila anchie76, dok sam ja čuvala Ivora.

----------


## retha

E sad da ja pitam pitanjce.. A kaj ja mogu radit u udruzi ak ne zivim u Hr?  U komputere se fakat ne razmem.  :Embarassed:   A zasto se ne uclanim,ono da budem podupiruca? Zato sto sam lijeno i zaboravljivo prase koje svaki put zaboravi zicat MM da to napravi prek kompa(ja to nema sanse da sama skontam cak i ako mi netko nacrta). Mislim,ja bi fakat htjela bit Roda,a to se nemre bit ak se nis ne radi!

----------


## Bubica

raditi mozes svasta, imamo mi vise clanica koje zive po svijetu i neizmjerno su pomogle razvoju udruge. 

Možes prevoditi, pisati dopise, pratiti zakonsku legislativu zemlje u kojoj zivis, sigurno možes doprinijeti inovativnim idejama...vidjeti ćeš, naći će mo mi posla za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## retha

Moze li mi netko molim vas reci,kada je sljedeca Rodina rasprodaja,i tocno koji dan se obiljezava "mjesec dojenja",to se nesto prebacivalo iz ljeta u jesen.. :?   Nagovaram MM-a da bi ja u Cro na jesen,pa sad biramo datume,pa bi ja pospojila ugodno s korisnim.

----------


## emily

Rodina rasprodaja pocetkom rujna, tjedan dojenja cemo obiljeziti negdje u 10. mjesecu

----------


## apricot

Rasprodaja je 23.9., od 9 do 13, u Studentskom centru.
Sljedeća, 25.11.

----------


## retha

Znaci krajem rujna,to je vec bolja informacija!  :Smile:  Thanks apricot!
Nemojte me krivo shvatit,internet je super stvar,ali ja bi jako volila upoznati clanice udruge i osobno platiti clanarinu. Ugodnije je biti dio necega kad znas tocno(ili preciznije)cega. Prosli put sam banula na rasprodaju ko da sam s Marsa pala,uspjela sam mrvu pomoc,a htjela sam zapravo toliko vise..
Svi su bili umorni,a meni je fakat bilo neugodno ic uokolo i ispitivat gomilu pitanja koja imam za pitat. A inace nisam sramezljiva,ne znam sta me tad copilo.  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

Ali smo zato vidjeli tvoje prelijepo dijete i ja se uspjela čuditi zašto me tvoj muž "blijedo gleda" (nisam pojma imala da je stranac i da ne razumije ništa što mu govorim).

----------


## retha

> .. i ja se uspjela čuditi zašto me tvoj muž "blijedo gleda" (nisam pojma imala da je stranac i da ne razumije ništa što mu govorim).


  :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

retha kad dolazis???
23. se priblizava....

----------


## retha

> 23. se priblizava....


Znam Mukica,znam. Ali sudbina je tako htjela da stizem 24tog,naime nije vise bilo karata za 9mj. Bas mi je krivo,bas sam ljuta!(i sad tu zamislite tuzno-frustriranog smajlija). Ali eto,sad cu ko covjek fino uplatit clanarinu(ak mi neko veli di se to moze napravit?) I ostajem dva tjedna,pa eto..ja bi htjela pomoc nesto ako mogu,valjda ce se nac nesto i za'me!?

----------


## Mukica

kad ispunis *pristupnicu* i posaljes je na clanstvo@roda.hr dobit ces na mejl sve obavijesti o placanju clanarine i svemu ostalom

----------


## retha

Zakaj se to bas mora prek interneta,mene to izbezumljuje?!
Ok,bum MM udavila s tim.

----------


## Mukica

pa - ne mora se   :Razz:  , al obzirom da si tak i tak na netu onda je puno jednostavnije

inace se moze i ovak:

klikni na ruzicastu rijec pristupnica i otvori si file na kompu
isprintaj ga
ispuni
stavi u kovertu, napiši povratnu adresu i posalji na adresu Udruga RODA, Čanićeva 14, 10000 Zagreb
i ona cekaj da ti mi vratimo pismo

ovak je, ak nis drugo jeftinije i cisce za majcicu Zemlju jer bumo svi skupa usparali lovu za marke i nebumo potrosili toner, papir i sav ostali materrijal od kohjeg se rade koverte (ljepilo i sl), pa onda tinta od tete u posti, pa onda cipele od postara ili benzin za motorcek.. i tak

----------


## ivarica

> Zakaj se to bas mora prek interneta,mene to izbezumljuje?!
> Ok,bum MM udavila s tim.


pa, udruga djeluje putem interneta.
ako netko ima problema sa slanjem pristupnice kako ce tek onda s radom   :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

Retha, ako trebaš pomoć oko ispunjavanja pristupnice, pošalji mi mail, ja ti dam broj svoga telefona pa ćemo telefonom korak po korak.

Inače, ja sam se učlanila jer sam osjećala silnu potrebu da se "odužim" za sve tekstove koje sam u dahu pročitala, iako se to ne može sa tih stotinjak kunića nikako nadoknaditi. Nikada nisam osjećala da se moram i uključiti u neki projekt, samo zato što sam podrupiraću članica. Međutim kada sam se učlanila, za neke stvari sam pomislila "pa ja ću to napraviti lakše nego npr. neka žena iz Zagreba, nije to tak' teško, idem probati". I tako sam neke stvari i napravila.

Mene sada muči krivnja što često čakulam po forumu, a manje često napravim nešto konkretno (čitaj završim ono kaj sam započela).

----------


## retha

> ako netko ima problema sa slanjem pristupnice kako ce tek onda s radom


A zakaj se ti meni rugas? To nije bas lijepo.  :Sad:  
Znam da je blesavo,ali ja nisam ljubitelj kompa,nego sam eto bila prisiljena se pocet njime sluzit,znam zivimo u 21.st i svi bi trebali znat sluzit se kompom,otvarat pristupnice,slat ih..i bla,bla..
Rekoh,zicac cu MM i napravit cemo to prek interneta,ne brinite necu zagadivat majcicu prirodu bezpotrebno.
Kao sto kaze TinnaZ ja takoder imam potrebu nekako se oduzit Rodi,a ovako se pocinje..

----------


## ivarica

sori, nisam se htjela rugati, htjela sam da ulozis samo malo truda.  
nadam se da ti je tinnaz vec dala upute   :Kiss:

----------


## retha

Eto,udavila sam MM-a,poslala pristupnicu,nadam se da ce sretno stic tam di treba i da nes nisam ubrljala.  :Embarassed:  
A sad opet da pitam pitanjce,a kako ja sad to mogu platit,jer to isto mora ic prek ovih masina?
Sad bu me Ivarica opet spotala.  :Grin:

----------


## pujica

> 1. sto vas privlaci da se uclanite, a niste to jos ucinili odnosno 
> 2. sto vas sprecava da se ne uclanite, a mislite da imate kapaciteta i volje i ideja - a i svidjaju vam se rodine radne uniforme   ?


ja cekam da ostanem trudna - tek onda mogu bit "roditelj u akciji", kaj ne?
a MM se stalno smije i vice kak zna da cu postat totalna aktivistica   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pujice, RODA je udruga roditelja i BUDUĆIH roditelja.
zapravo, RODA je skupina svih zainteresiranih građana koja se zauzima za dostojanstvenu trudnoću, roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u Hrvatskoj.

Ja sam sigurna da ti ptipadaš ovoj skupini.

----------


## tanja_b

> 1. sto vas privlaci da se uclanite, a niste to jos ucinili odnosno 
> 2. sto vas sprecava da se ne uclanite, a mislite da imate kapaciteta i volje i ideja - a i svidjaju vam se rodine radne uniforme   ?


Pa dobro, mogu i ja napisati svoje nedoumice:
Što me sprečava da se učlanim? Mislim da nemam kapaciteta ni ideja niti da bih mogla biti od neke koristi (osim da slažem štendere na rasprodaji, a i za to sam prošli put poslala MM-a   :Grin:  ), pogotovo kad vidim vas ostale koliko dajete sebe u svakoj akciji... 
S druge strane, kad vidim koliko se svi vi trudite, poželim i ja doprinijeti nekako, ali onda mi padne na pamet ovo što sam gore napisala.

----------


## pujica

> pujice, RODA je udruga roditelja i BUDUĆIH roditelja.


ma neka, al znas, onak ce mi bit draze - uclanila bi se ja i sad, al onda ce to bit onak s prepunim srcem   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

> Eto,udavila sam MM-a,poslala pristupnicu,nadam se da ce sretno stic tam di treba i da nes nisam ubrljala.  
> A sad opet da pitam pitanjce,a kako ja sad to mogu platit,jer to isto mora ic prek ovih masina?
> Sad bu me Ivarica opet spotala.


dobit ces sve info, u nedjelju smo imali skusptinu, pa se mijenjaju neki potpisi   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pujice, RODA je udruga roditelja i BUDUĆIH roditelja.
> 
> 
> ma neka, al znas, onak ce mi bit draze - uclanila bi se ja i sad, al onda ce to bit onak s prepunim srcem


ok, onda te očekujemo u narednih nekoliko mjeseci....

----------


## retha

Uplatila sam,jos samo dapotvrdu posaljem tam di spada i na magarcu sam!
Danas sam vidila gnijezdo,cure divno ste ga uredile,bas se sarmantno!
A da jos pitam,vidim bojkotira se paket Sretna beba,bi li vam ista znacilo kad bi ja prevela i posla vam sto se dobiva u estonskom paketu u rodilistu?

----------


## Mukica

super!!!
a jesi bila na nasem standu danas???

posalji 
bas nas zanima

----------


## retha

Ok,to saljem kad se vratim,mora mi MM pomoc oko prijevoda. Stand?! Pa naravno da sam bila,kupila kalendarcek i malo pomogla curama vratit stvari u gnijezdo..pa tak sam i skicnula i uvjerila se uzivo kak je simpaticno. Mozda i sutra navratim,dogovorila sam se s Fridom da mi se javi ak ce trebat pomoc.

----------


## Mukica

super super

----------

